# Expert Boat Detail is detailing a boat in Mary Esther



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

This morning we made some VERY mildew seats look new. Expert Boat Detail uses marine grade products to make a heavilly seats on a Sea Hunt center console look brand new! At first I sprayed the seat with my secret ingredient, then I let it set a few minutes. I then wipe off or put some Alabama elbow grease into it and WaaaaLaaaa !!! Let Expert Boat Detail do the job for you! Your time is valuable. Save yourself the pain. Call Expert Boat Detail today. 

Thank you PFF for the great references! We really appreciate it!


----------

